# bobcat s250 slipping



## flykelley

Hi Guys
Im using a Bobcat S250 skidsteer with a pushbox at the airport this year. First year using a skidsteer and it is slipping like crazy. Its like it gets the box half loaded up and it losing traction. Do I need chains or different tires? It has just regular skid steer tires on it.

Thanks Mike


----------



## FredG

flykelley said:


> Hi Guys
> Im using a Bobcat S250 skidsteer with a pushbox at the airport this year. First year using a skidsteer and it is slipping like crazy. Its like it gets the box half loaded up and it losing traction. Do I need chains or different tires? It has just regular skid steer tires on it.
> 
> Thanks Mike


I would say it's your tires, If your looking for a year round tire the Solid masters maybe not spelled right are ok and reasonable. Maybe solid deal. Can't remember I bought mine 2 years ago. Good Luck


----------



## leigh

A lot are running taller/thinner rims/tires.Snow wolf seems to be good.Google skid steer snow tires,there are a lot of tire companies selling these,some under 1000$ for 4 tires and rims.


----------



## agustofson

go with the tall/skinny semi tire combos....the narrow helps the traction, the tall picks up some speed


----------



## kimber750

While I agree with everyone here that tires will make a huge difference you didn't say what size box you are trying to push.


----------



## FredG

kimber750 said:


> While I agree with everyone here that tires will make a huge difference you didn't say what size box you are trying to push.


Good ? Did not come to mind. LOL :hammerhead:


----------



## White_Gold11

Search "Image" he sells and ships anywhere I believe. Tires and rims. Night and day difference..


----------



## Philbilly2

What is the box size?

A 250 will push a 8ft with regular tires all day. When you start to get to 10ft in a wet snow, you will need snow tires.


----------



## White_Gold11

Either way he said he was slipping. There is easy options out there I described earlier or look up old posts about this. You are not the first guy to slip and slid in a bobcat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the box size?
> 
> A 250 will push a 8ft with regular tires all day. When you start to get to 10ft in a wet snow, you will need snow tires.


As important as The Cutting Edge as in what type.... rubber, steal or poly ?


----------



## Philbilly2

White_Gold11 said:


> Either way he said he was slipping. There is easy options out there I described earlier or look up old posts about this. You are not the first guy to slip and slid in a bobcat!


The size box doesn't matter in this??

So if has a 12ft box on the front of a 7800lb machine and he is slipping, just throw a set of Snow Wolf's on there and that is the answer...


----------



## White_Gold11

My bad for assuming people have half a brain lol


----------



## flykelley

Hi Guys
It has a 8 foot box with a rubber edge.

Mike


----------



## Philbilly2

White_Gold11 said:


> My bad for assuming people have half a brain lol


Like my mom always says...

all that assuming does is makes an *** out of u and me.


----------



## White_Gold11

Do you need snow/ice tires.. No. But once you try you will not go back!


----------



## Philbilly2

Wow, an 8 foot and it is slipping??? That is extremely shocking to me. Very wet snow or ice under the snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

flykelley said:


> Hi Guys
> It has a 8 foot box with a rubber edge.
> 
> Mike


I suspected as much.....rubber steals power and traction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> I suspected as much.....rubber steals power and traction.


And is 20+ year old technology.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> And is 20+ year old technology.


Yea it is..... there might be a stipulation requiring the use any rubber edge plow on an airport tarmac.

Either way, rubber just sucks.

If no stipulation, I would look for a steal trip edge, preferably a segmented one if cleaning needs down to the pavement.

Your factory tires would work just fine pushing a 10ft box then.


----------



## reedo

We run the Snow Wolf Wolf Paws and they are way better than the factory tires! I would say start with that.


----------



## FredG

I had foam filled demo tires on my skid full of nails, I do know this it would not push a 2' box, LOL

I do agree the rubber edge could cause traction loss, My rubber edge you have to bump up now and then if your squeegeeing blacktop. We all know sectional trip edge are the stuff. I'm to cheap tho. :hammerhead: LOL


----------



## brasski

Call Westside Tire and get a set of their tires and rims you will wonder how you ran without them!!


----------



## Laner

Not to hijack your thread, but I have a CAT 226B pushing a 8' Kage and would like better traction as well. I am looking at the Wolfpaws. I spoke with the CAT dealer today and they sell them for $1350 /set of 4.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We have 160 skids this year.....all on factory rubber.


----------



## Laner

1olddogtwo said:


> We have 160 skids this year.....all on factory rubber.


What brand and model of skids are you using? What kind of plowing, pusher or bucket setup is on a corresponding machine.
My Cat 226B does a lot of spinning with standard tires with an 8ft Kage plow with steel edge.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This year, the fleet is Case it's the SV280 for the most part. Most are pushing 10's, some 12's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I like them better then the Cats


----------



## Philbilly2

1olddogtwo said:


> I like them better then the Cats
> 
> View attachment 168802
> 
> 
> View attachment 168803


What is the deal with the Case push box?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the deal with the Case push box?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What'd Cat do to piss in Arctic's Cheerios?


----------



## White_Gold11

I was thinking this same thing..


----------



## jvm81

That is a lot of equipment to buy,lease and service. Much less keep them all busy, travel time, everything. What a fleet!


----------



## hickslawns

Cannot believe I read all these posts and nobody has asked if 2sp unit or not? Did I overlook it? Superwide tires, bald tires, new tires, multiple tread patterns. . . We have tried a lot of different combinations. If it is a single speed unit you may simply be running into an issue of basic physics. Now bear with me as I slept thru all physics classes and had to learn this on my own. You have factors of mass, momentum, and friction. Probably some more in there, but I missed them while drooling on my notebook. 10-15yrs ago I had a 773. It wouldn't push much more than a straight blade. Even then there were times I needed to angle the blade if it was icy underneath to dump some of the snow off to the side. We added the taller sized snow tires and rims and it picked up ground speed. It pushed much better. Since then every one of our skid loaders has been a 2sp unit. Bald tires or factory tires work. Snow tires work a bit better.

Or do you prefer the method of everyone hijacking your thread and bashing each other? This is why I don't post here often. Good luck in your search.

Lastly- If there is a sheet of ice under the snow, you will struggled to find much traction no matter what tires are on it.


----------



## WIPensFan

hickslawns said:


> Cannot believe I read all these posts and nobody has asked if 2sp unit or not? Did I overlook it? Superwide tires, bald tires, new tires, multiple tread patterns. . . We have tried a lot of different combinations. If it is a single speed unit you may simply be running into an issue of basic physics. Now bear with me as I slept thru all physics classes and had to learn this on my own. You have factors of mass, momentum, and friction. Probably some more in there, but I missed them while drooling on my notebook. 10-15yrs ago I had a 773. It wouldn't push much more than a straight blade. Even then there were times I needed to angle the blade if it was icy underneath to dump some of the snow off to the side. We added the taller sized snow tires and rims and it picked up ground speed. It pushed much better. Since then every one of our skid loaders has been a 2sp unit. Bald tires or factory tires work. Snow tires work a bit better.
> 
> Or do you prefer the method of everyone hijacking your thread and bashing each other? This is why I don't post here often. Good luck in your search.
> 
> Lastly- If there is a sheet of ice under the snow, you will struggled to find much traction no matter what tires are on it.


Not true, the snow tires will hook up, I've done it and know it to be true. 
Stock tires work but skinny snow tires work much better.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hickslawns said:


> Cannot believe I read all these posts and nobody has asked if 2sp unit or not? Did I overlook it? Superwide tires, bald tires, new tires, multiple tread patterns. . . We have tried a lot of different combinations. If it is a single speed unit you may simply be running into an issue of basic physics. Now bear with me as I slept thru all physics classes and had to learn this on my own. You have factors of mass, momentum, and friction. Probably some more in there, but I missed them while drooling on my notebook. 10-15yrs ago I had a 773. It wouldn't push much more than a straight blade. Even then there were times I needed to angle the blade if it was icy underneath to dump some of the snow off to the side. We added the taller sized snow tires and rims and it picked up ground speed. It pushed much better. Since then every one of our skid loaders has been a 2sp unit. Bald tires or factory tires work. Snow tires work a bit better.
> 
> Or do you prefer the method of everyone hijacking your thread and bashing each other? This is why I don't post here often. Good luck in your search.
> 
> Lastly- If there is a sheet of ice under the snow, you will struggled to find much traction no matter what tires are on it.


5 posts oot of 34 are slightly off topic. The rest are all on topic, either tyre or pusher related.

I don't see any bashing.

Someone pee in your cheerios?

But it was very helpful that you answered 3 weeks after the original post.


----------



## Philbilly2

hickslawns said:


> Cannot believe I read all these posts and nobody has asked if 2sp unit or not? Did I overlook it? Superwide tires, bald tires, new tires, multiple tread patterns. . . We have tried a lot of different combinations. If it is a single speed unit you may simply be running into an issue of basic physics. Now bear with me as I slept thru all physics classes and had to learn this on my own. You have factors of mass, momentum, and friction. Probably some more in there, but I missed them while drooling on my notebook. 10-15yrs ago I had a 773. It wouldn't push much more than a straight blade. Even then there were times I needed to angle the blade if it was icy underneath to dump some of the snow off to the side. We added the taller sized snow tires and rims and it picked up ground speed. It pushed much better. Since then every one of our skid loaders has been a 2sp unit. Bald tires or factory tires work. Snow tires work a bit better.
> 
> Or do you prefer the method of everyone hijacking your thread and bashing each other? This is why I don't post here often. Good luck in your search.
> 
> Lastly- If there is a sheet of ice under the snow, you will struggled to find much traction no matter what tires are on it.












I must have been behind you in the basic physics class and only picked up what made it over your head...

How does a 1 speed machine's tires slip more than a 2 speed machines tires based on physics???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I must have been behind you in the basic physics class and only picked up what made it over your head...
> 
> How does a 1 speed machine's tires slip more than a 2 speed machines tires based on physics???


Because..........


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because..........


Right... because...


----------



## SnoFarmer

maybe he uses a traction additive?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Right... because...


Well, 3 weeks later it makes sense.

Doesn't it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well, 3 weeks later it makes sense.
> 
> Doesn't it?


Can I have another week, trying to remember last year's discussion from three weeks ago.


----------



## pyro29

My tractor has the same R4 tires that a Bobcat does, although MUCH larger. I use the 1910T studs from www.gripstuds.com, they are great. Super traction on both snow and ice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> I must have been behind you in the basic physics class and only picked up what made it over your head...
> 
> How does a 1 speed machine's tires slip more than a 2 speed machines tires based on physics???


BTW, quit bashing and keep it on topic.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW, quit bashing and keep it on topic.


I have no idea what you mean...


----------



## hickslawns

Philbilly2 said:


> I must have been behind you in the basic physics class and only picked up what made it over your head...
> 
> How does a 1 speed machine's tires slip more than a 2 speed machines tires based on physics???


Momentum. With more momentum it is easier to push. With single speed unit at a slower speed, once I would get a certain amount of weight in the box it would begin to lose traction. As you lose traction you slow down. You have the same amount of weight in the box with the same minimal traction conditions. You lose more speed. Next thing you know you have a full push box with 4 tires spinning. With a 2sp unit the faster ground speed allows you to keep pushing. Object in motion stays in motion. Some Newton guy the professor talked about. I don't know. I'm just a dumb plow jockey.

Sorry I didn't respond right away Mark. Guess I didn't realize there was a time frame requirement on throwing in my 2 cents. I'll keep my input to myself and let the peanut gallery answer all the questions. Looks like nothing has changed around here. See you later. Keep up the warm and inviting forum you have going here. I'll just continue focusing on my business. God forbid I put out a differing opinion and get anyone's panties in a bind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hickslawns said:


> Sorry I didn't respond right away Mark. Guess I didn't realize there was a time frame requirement on throwing in my 2 cents. I'll keep my input to myself and let the peanut gallery answer all the questions. Looks like nothing has changed around here. See you later. Keep up the warm and inviting forum you have going here. I'll just continue focusing on my business. God forbid I put out a differing opinion and get anyone's panties in a bind.


First of all, commando is the only way to go. So no panties in a bind here.

Second, the reason I said it is because the guy asked while it was snowing like crazy. He needs an answer ASAP. 3 weeks later he isn't plowing with it because it stopped snowing aboot a week after he axed the question. It's kinda like the guy who asks why his plow isn't working correctly and there's 6" of snow ootside waiting for him.

So far the peanut gallery has kept in topic and didn't start bashing until you claimed the peanut gallery was bashing and hijacking, roughly 5 oot of 35 posts. Whether or not it is a 2 speed doesn't really matter because if it isn't, he can't add the second speed. If it is a 2 speed, well, it doesn't matter because he has the momentum you suggest. Pretty sure when something as simple as better tyres can help his problem, he's not going to run oot and buy a 2 speed machine with OEM tyres that still will not give him the best traction possible. Momentum or not.

Good that you graced us with your presence, even if you did make accusations that were false. Hope you have a great 2017.


----------



## Philbilly2

Couldn't have said it better myself mark.

What you are talking about is law of inertia. (An object in motion will stay in motion until acted on by a greater force) 

This has zero to do with tires slipping (the op's thread title) 

Now if we want to discuss Laws of friction... now we are back on topic.


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> I like them better then the Cats
> 
> View attachment 168802
> 
> 
> View attachment 168803


I am going to go off topic, just to piss off the Hickslawns!  Pat, your company has a lot of really nice equipment. But why do they have those garbage straight blades on their salt trucks. I don't work for them anymore, so I don't have a dog in the fight, but Tovar's equipment was really nice. All of their salt trucks had 9'-2" Boss V's.


----------



## FredG

hickslawns said:


> Momentum. With more momentum it is easier to push. With single speed unit at a slower speed, once I would get a certain amount of weight in the box it would begin to lose traction. As you lose traction you slow down. You have the same amount of weight in the box with the same minimal traction conditions. You lose more speed. Next thing you know you have a full push box with 4 tires spinning. With a 2sp unit the faster ground speed allows you to keep pushing. Object in motion stays in motion. Some Newton guy the professor talked about. I don't know. I'm just a dumb plow jockey.
> 
> Sorry I didn't respond right away Mark. Guess I didn't realize there was a time frame requirement on throwing in my 2 cents. I'll keep my input to myself and let the peanut gallery answer all the questions. Looks like nothing has changed around here. See you later. Keep up the warm and inviting forum you have going here. I'll just continue focusing on my business. God forbid I put out a differing opinion and get anyone's panties in a bind.


Don't let the clowns discourage you, Tom foolery is there MO. Your threads made sense to me and I know your opinion were based on real life events. And sorry I was late with my opinion. LOL


----------



## Mr.Markus

How slippery is too slippery...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 169538
> 
> 
> How slippery is too slippery...


Breaking drifts???


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Side dump bucket?


----------



## western w/lml

1olddogtwo said:


>


I remember when we used to fly airplanes off the runway....look at it now! Beauty.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Philbilly2 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself mark.
> 
> What you are talking about is law of inertia. (An object in motion will stay in motion until acted on by a greater force)
> 
> This has zero to do with tires slipping (the op's thread title)
> 
> Now if we want to discuss Laws of friction... now we are back on topic.


Skidding is inertia, momentum over coming friction .


----------



## hickslawns

FredG said:


> Don't let the clowns discourage you, Tom foolery is there MO. Your threads made sense to me and I know your opinion were based on real life events. And sorry I was late with my opinion. LOL


I'm not at all discouraged. The world wide web is set up so many can hide behind a keyboard and puff out their chests. I'm not that guy. I don't care what the keyboard jockeys feel about me. If we were all sitting around a campfire drinking a beer things would proceed in a different manner. I have zero doubt the conversation goes a different way.

Gang/mob mentality or group thinking is awesome. One person comes in with a different thought process or point of view. . . The whole flock of lemmings walks off the cliff together to avoid them. This isn't my forum. If Michael wants mob mentality and stifling of free thinking and thoughts, it doesn't cost me a dime. Until then, I'll keep my thoughts to myself. Plenty of experts here to direct them. This thread is proof positive I'm not ready to spend much time on this website. I don't like negativity in my life. I have a business to run and family to enjoy. I'm sorry I wasted my time here attempting to offer a different perspective.


----------



## Mr.Markus

I agree with Fred in a different way, you are gonna come across people who don't agree with you 100%, get past it or stop reading it or set your settings to ignore them. Its not the forums/moderators/trolls fault. Lots of good ideas in this thread...if I had to be right even 20% of the time I probably wouldn't be married right now.


----------



## kimber750

hickslawns said:


> I'm not at all discouraged. The world wide web is set up so many can hide behind a keyboard and puff out their chests. I'm not that guy. I don't care what the keyboard jockeys feel about me. If we were all sitting around a campfire drinking a beer things would proceed in a different manner. I have zero doubt the conversation goes a different way.


Don't take this wrong way but this whole paragraph sound likes some chest puffing from behind a keyboard.

I agree with your earlier post to a point. Yes momentum will help to a point but once traction is lost it is lost doesn't matter if you are going 10mph or 20mph. That momentum will just care you a short distance further but won't change the point at which you loose traction.


----------



## Philbilly2

hickslawns said:


> I'm not at all discouraged. The world wide web is set up so many can hide behind a keyboard and puff out their chests. I'm not that guy. I don't care what the keyboard jockeys feel about me. If we were all sitting around a campfire drinking a beer things would proceed in a different manner. I have zero doubt the conversation goes a different way.


You guys must hold hands and sing songs around your campfires???

Last fire I attended I received a 12oz can to the chin at Mach 5... split me wide open... only stopped me from running my mouth for long enough to take a breath...


----------



## SnoFarmer

An object stayes in motion untill the effects of friction, drag, etc stop it no matter it's mass or speed.

Or another opposing force comes along, like a bucket full of snow.

Yes, a littel speed is better than crawling along but you gained the speed becuse you can overcome resistance.


----------



## FredG

Last fire I attended I received a 12oz can to the chin at Mach 5... split me wide open... only stopped me from running my mouth for long enough to take a breath... [/QUOTE]
Little cowardly by the fella - Women that clubbed you with the can. Other than that if the coward used his fists sounds like a good time. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm not at all discouraged. Good to hear. The world wide web is set up so many can hide behind a keyboard and puff out their chests. I'm a triple E on the web. Only an A in real life. I'm not that guy. I don't care what the keyboard jockeys feel about me. If we were all sitting around a campfire drinking a beer things would proceed in a different manner. So let's get together and sing kumbaya. I have zero doubt the conversation goes a different way.

Gang/mob mentality or group thinking is awesome. Where is this group\mob mentality you speak of? There were numerous suggestions for the OP. All based on real life experience. And laws of physics. One person comes in with a different thought process or point of view. . . The whole flock of lemmings walks off the cliff together to avoid them. Funny that you didn't address what I said about your ideas. What I said was factual. You just didn't like it. This isn't my forum. If Michael wants mob mentality and stifling of free thinking and thoughts, it doesn't cost me a dime. Again, no mob mentality. You just didn't like what others said about your posts so you're claiming to be a victim. Until then, I'll keep my thoughts to myself. Plenty of experts here to direct them. This thread is proof positive I'm not ready to spend much time on this website. I'm going to miss you. I don't like negativity in my life. I have a business to run and family to enjoy. I'm sorry I wasted my time here attempting to offer a different perspective. The perspective was late, and then you accused others that gave valid opinions and real life experiences in a timely manner that could help the OP while the majority of the opinions were ON topic and NOT bashing anyone as you claim. And then you state that's why you don't post more often after you bash other people's opinions and posts, exactly what you say the rest of us are guilty of.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> Last fire I attended I received a 12oz can to the chin at Mach 5... split me wide open... only stopped me from running my mouth for long enough to take a breath...


Little cowardly by the fella - Women that clubbed you with the can. Other than that if the coward used his fists sounds like a good time. LOL[/QUOTE]

Maybe it was a woman....LMAO.


----------



## FredG

hickslawns said:


> I'm not at all discouraged. The world wide web is set up so many can hide behind a keyboard and puff out their chests. I'm not that guy. I don't care what the keyboard jockeys feel about me. If we were all sitting around a campfire drinking a beer things would proceed in a different manner. I have zero doubt the conversation goes a different way.
> 
> Gang/mob mentality or group thinking is awesome. One person comes in with a different thought process or point of view. . . The whole flock of lemmings walks off the cliff together to avoid them. This isn't my forum. If Michael wants mob mentality and stifling of free thinking and thoughts, it doesn't cost me a dime. Until then, I'll keep my thoughts to myself. Plenty of experts here to direct them. This thread is proof positive I'm not ready to spend much time on this website. I don't like negativity in my life. I have a business to run and family to enjoy. I'm sorry I wasted my time here attempting to offer a different perspective.


Honestly I was expecting a different response out of you. No one likes negativity, I was sticking up for you because you have some contributed some good advice. I get fired up very easy and sometime take things the wrong way than intended. I surely don't hold a grudge. I just fire back. LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JustJeff said:


> I am going to go off topic, just to piss off the Hickslawns!  Pat, your company has a lot of really nice equipment. But why do they have those garbage straight blades on their salt trucks. I don't work for them anymore, so I don't have a dog in the fight, but Tovar's equipment was really nice. All of their salt trucks had 9'-2" Boss V's.


Ok, back to the 2nd subject.

You kinda answered ur own question. Their primary responsibility is salting. They mostly get call out later in the event. The blades don't get dropped as much anymore.

Also, Arctic design the headgear to collapse to open then hood for repairs, check fluids, etc. I don't think the BoSS Vees aloud the nose piece or cab overs to open with removing plow...... Besides, we use Western products.

What few trucks that do go out earlier have sectional blades. Our 15 or so Foreman trucks don't even have plows.

And last but not least, the plows are counterbalance to the salter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

western w/lml said:


> I remember when we used to fly airplanes off the runway....look at it now! Beauty.


We now use it for diesel drags.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

flykelley said:


> Hi Guys
> Im using a Bobcat S250 skidsteer with a pushbox at the airport this year. First year using a skidsteer and it is slipping like crazy. Its like it gets the box half loaded up and it losing traction. Do I need chains or different tires? It has just regular skid steer tires on it.
> 
> Thanks Mike







I just screwing around plowing, that's on factory tires, 10"6 plow and one hand controlling, one hand holding phone so it crappy but you get the point.

Big piles, big pusher moves and turning with full pusher loads.


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Last fire I attended I received a 12oz can to the chin at Mach 5... split me wide open... only stopped me from running my mouth for long enough to take a breath...


Little cowardly by the fella - Women that clubbed you with the can. Other than that if the coward used his fists sounds like a good time. LOL[/QUOTE]



Mark Oomkes said:


> Little cowardly by the fella - Women that clubbed you with the can. Other than that if the coward used his fists sounds like a good time. LOL


Maybe it was a woman....LMAO.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I told her that my chain lift stacks higher than her direct lift...


----------



## Philbilly2

SnoFarmer said:


> An object stayes in motion untill the effects of friction, drag, etc stop it
> 
> Or another opposing force comes along, like a bucket full of snow.
> .


Or if you are a beer can... my face....


----------



## JustJeff

1olddogtwo said:


> Ok, back to the 2nd subject.
> 
> You kinda answered ur own question. Their primary responsibility is salting. They mostly get call out later in the event. The blades don't get dropped as much anymore.
> 
> Also, Arctic design the headgear to collapse to open then hood for repairs, check fluids, etc. I don't think the BoSS Vees aloud the nose piece or cab overs to open with removing plow...... Besides, we use Western products.
> 
> What few trucks that do go out earlier have sectional blades. Our 15 or so Foreman trucks don't even have plows.
> 
> And last but not least, the plows are counterbalance to the salter.


Gotcha


----------

